# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 25)



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2021)

*What do you think we (Woodbarter) could do better or differently, or change completely?*




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
Don't be distracted by criticism. Remember, the only taste of success some people get is to take a bite out of you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 20, 2021)

This is a hard one for me to come up with an answer for. Marc and I have had some discussions on a couple of things, one we are still working on and one was the photo gallery which is slowly growing.
The only real change that I would like to see is more from the members and not the wb. I would like to see the members post more of there projects and in process work and shop time. It's that kind of thing that the members like to see pics of, actual wood working pics. It doesnt have to be completed projects, work in progress is good stuff, it inspires people. The turners here post a lot of their work, but not so much the flat workers, box makers, scrollers, etc. I post whatever I'm doing in my shop, not as a look at me thing, but as content to keep the site interesting. I think people would rather see pics of anything the members are working on other than just text or nothing at all. Remember folks, this site is nothing without you! What you do in your shop is why we are all here and keep coming back to check in. So show us what you are doing at the moment, it doesnt have to be finished projects, it can be anything shop related or of interest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 20, 2021)

I agree with @woodtickgreg that more involvement from other members. The challenges are great but would love to see more people join in. It would also be nice to see challenges in the other areas like flat work, calls, and knives.

This is by far the best woodworking forum out there and the members are awesome. It's like family here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 20, 2021)

I too enjoy seeing other's projects, especially as a source of ideas, etc. I also really get value from the classroom / instructional aspect. It is really helpful to be able to ask others exactly how they did something - or if I'm having problems how to solve them. You can watch lots of You Tube videos but they rarely show all the little nuances and tricks that make a project turn out top notch. This is just thinking out loud (without a lot of thinking) but what about adding section to the "Design" thread - for example, make "Furniture", "Lamps", Shelves / Mantels", "Boxes", "Picture Frames", "Work Benches", etc. This wouldn't be for showing your finished project, more for posting design plans, step-by-steps, the how to do it stuff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 20, 2021)

The balance is pretty decent. This being from a newbie. I agree, we all need to show more of what we are doing. I have the bad habit of getting finished and then going 'hmmm' maybe I should take some before and during pictures next time...
I have no shop. A lot of my spare time is spent trying to acquire wood for that. I have a hard time believing folks really want to see a pine tree SAWN up into framing lumber each saturday and a trailer load of trees or offcuts that I find almost weekly to use in... building a shop.... I do find a lot of value in seeing projects in progress. Thanks to all who think to get those 'during' pictures. 
I believe the main group here is stable in a social group sort of way as opposed to a buyer/seller group. 
The picture gallery is an excellent addition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2021)

I think another thing I would like to add to this conversation is also directed at members. I would like to see more tool reviews from the members. This information is invaluable to all members, especially to the beginners looking for guidance and advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

